# Crazy's Back!



## Crazy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Crazy's Back!*

And he's tidying up.

I'll be adding an 'Old Threads' forum (idea courtesy of cheddar cheese) to make inactive threads older than 6 months easier to find and browse. This forum will be open to public posting. If a thread gets sufficiently restarted, I may move it back into it's original forum.



Crazy, WW2Aircraft.net Team


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

oh god, it's back....................

na good to see you back.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

my name is on the homepage lanc, i dont see your name on the homepage....


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 28, 2004)

What's wrong with Crazy's back?

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Sep 28, 2004)

Hot Space said:


> What's wrong with Crazy's back?
> 
> Hot Space



 

I see your back too mate... put a bloody shirt on


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 28, 2004)

I would, but you wouldn't be able to see my nipples  

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Sep 28, 2004)

Hot Space said:


> I would, but you wouldn't be able to see my nipples
> 
> Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 28, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

> my name is on the homepage lanc, i dont see your name on the homepage....



my names on top of the top 10 posters list, yours isn't CC.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

That can be changed....


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 29, 2004)

Unlike my socks   

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

If they have holes in, just turn em inside out so the holes are on the inside, does the job for me


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 29, 2004)

Trouble is the smell is still there  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

when exiting your home, do you have to step in those disinfectant baths like they had during the foot and mouth crisis?


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, but I try not to drink it afterwards though  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

I know, the temptation is irresistable


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 29, 2004)

Unless you get a bit of fluff caught between your teeth  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

Like i have at the moment, except its chicken  damn GM food


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 29, 2004)

The only time you need to worry about GM Food is when it starts to talk back  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

you mean it isnt supposed to talk back?


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 29, 2004)

Only if you're nice to it  

I'll back soon. Just gonna see if I can fix this, m8.

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok, good luck 8)


----------



## johnnyking (Oct 1, 2004)

what is up people this site is pretty cool. i hope you guys talk to me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey we will  8) "There are only 2 rules here. 1) You spam in moderation. 2) You obey all the rules"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

here's an idea, don't spam at all.............


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

Practice what you preach.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

But Papa dont Preach...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Erm... ... ... yes he does...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Only when hes drunk, standing at his mighty pulpit.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

What he preachs makes more sense than that of any sober looney.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

***For those of you lost right now, LOONEY is a British slang term... For what I have NO idea.....***


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Looney is something thats utterly mad


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

K... Same thing here then.... Just never used in that way....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

just considder yourself lucky we don't speak in cockney rhyming slang...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank God....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

You know you're asking for it by saying that  Whos a merchant banker then?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Huh???


----------



## Crazy (Oct 2, 2004)

johnnyking said:


> what is up people this site is pretty cool. i hope you guys talk to me



Hiya johnny, glad you like the site  

Don't mind them, they're all insane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Huh???



Perhaps its best you dont know...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

K...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

I see you're a LEZI too then.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2004)

He's breeding the race...

...C.C you know the Gestapo are on their way!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

i dunno if i was accepted as a LEZI.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

plan_D said:


> He's breeding the race...
> 
> ...C.C you know the Gestapo are on their way!



Damn, looks like it will be up to me to oppose you  you havent been voted chancellor yet


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

I will...then I'll annex Cornwall...like Austria...just not on the European scale. I already have my insurgent, lanc in presence.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

Go ahead and annex cornwall, I dont give a shit about it!  Youll find me hiding in Peckham 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

My SS divisions will storm the rest of Britain.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

They wouldnt go to Peckham, theyd get mugged of their guns


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't fool yourself CC. They will crush all that oppose them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

No, youve obviously NEVER seen Peckham. Youre SS will be desicrated there.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Scorched earth is our policy, we will give Peckham 3,000,000 pounds worth of improvement.

Why would you want to spend £3,000,000 on improvements on David Beckham for? It's his wife that needs a Face Lift  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

They'll only spend 3 million on drugs.


----------



## trowis (Nov 17, 2004)

i don't care what y'all are on, as long as i can get some.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, the drug is called spam-up, its an illegal class one drug, if the Admin catch you in possession of it you can get anything from a 2 month to 2 year ban of the site, and I know someone who can get you a batch. PM someone who is known only as "Hot Space" and he will fix you up. But beware, its pricey...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a crop, growing out back. 
But it ain't for sale!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh come on mate, im almost out!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 17, 2004)

*HIC* I wont need any more!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2004)

Yuo can never have too much...although a quick trawl through some (most) of my posts would appear to prove that wrong


----------

